# Bmi and receiving treatment



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Does anyone know how far they will go at rfc if you are not down to required bmi? Thanks in advance


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Erica


didnt like to read and run

I know it is wrote up everywhere on the rfc about BMI must be 30 and under, i do know people that there BMI was over and they went ahead. they will tell u though i do know ppl they sent away also so i think its the nurses decide what is healthy or not,sorry its not a concrete answer.

They never checked my weight or nothing and i cud assure u i would be borderline or over, so just go with the flow, x


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for replying. Have lost 6 stone already and stuck in rut at moment. Worried about getting bmi down further. Wd love to hear from others also.


----------

